# Armyworm prevention - surface sprays?



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

I had a bad bout with armyworms last year, and have some PTSD I think.

I really would like to avoid spraying the lawn itself, as I am concerned for my dog. I do know where they were laying their eggs 99% of the time though.

Question: Can I spray something on the surfaces where the moths lay their eggs to kill them on contact? Cyzmic? Bifen?

Anyone have any experiences?


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Don't know if it will kill moths. If it does timing and frequency will become a headache.

Apply granular grub ex in April or May. Low toxicity to people and pets. 4 months of control.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Easyluck said:


> Don't know if it will kill moths. If it does timing and frequency will become a headache.
> 
> Apply granular grub ex in April or May. Low toxicity to people and pets. 4 months of control.


Found what appears to be some armyworms around my lawn. Applied 1.55#/K of Grubex on 5/1 so I'm curious if that's enough pesticide pressure to prevent lawn damage. Judging by the size of some of these worms I found I'm wondering if the answer to that is no. Haven't seen any damage in the lawn yet. Seems pretty early for these guys to be out. Thought they were more of a fall issue. Might do a soap test later and if I see a lot more will apply lambda-cyhalothrin and possibly bump up my next Grubex app by a couple of weeks.

@ionicatoms


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Found 2 more in the potted plants on the perimeter of my lawn. Wondering if they are getting killed off in the lawn so they are just eating up all my potted plants. That top one already finished off most of that leaf that he was on after I moved him.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

@mjh648 
GrubEx won't kill those, they are too mature.

I had good luck with generic dylox, "24 hour Grub Killer." Sevin powder might be a good solution for your potted plants. I just started using it for the first time a week ago.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Carbaryl, if all you need is spot spray.


----------

